# new extreme pro-6



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got hold of Extreme Nutrition's new Pro-6 protein blend. This this their revamped protein powder. Extreme Nutrition have recently changed their products one by one to, as as i understand, an even better nutritional content than before. Changing the ingredients obviously means changing the taste. Some people on here have commented that the flavour of chocolate build and recover is now not as nice as it was. It's still bloody nice though. Yesterday i got hold of the Pro-6 chocolate flavour, and i have to say it's better tasting than before. In fact, it really is the nicest tasting protein powder i have ever tasted, and considering it's very low in carbs, it is a highly reccomended choice for anyone on a low carb diet. Yes i am an Extreme Nutrition sponsored athlete, so i could just be talking up their products to kiss ar*e, but that's not my style as anyone on here knows i call it as i see it.

Anyone else tried this stuff yet, please chip in and comment.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Is this the face of an @rse kisser?


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got in from work, box is on the kitchen table (Smooth Banana).Will crack it open tomorrow and give you my view.

As for Build & Recover, I must admit as taste goes it is not as smooth rich chocolatety taste as before, but still nice still. Did have a couple of the dud ones that were made by another plant, taste better than them by a long chalk.

On another forum Extreme Protien was compared with CNP Pro Peptide, very impressive, especially as its a damn sight cheaper. Well known competetor Mxxxxxxxxe got a slating.

I suppose the main thing is the nutritional content, but if it tastes good as well then you have a right bargain.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

On the whole no on seems to like maximuscle from what I can gather, yet..... they make so much fooking money! How the fook is this?????? Literally no one I know uses their products!!!

Im intrigued to see what the new banana tastes like!

And extreme how comes build and recover comes in a smaller weight now?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We wanted to bring it out in a comparable sized tub to Maximuscle Cyclone and CNP Pro Recover so people would see its much better value for money thanks to its formula, ingredients and cost.

There's a 4.5kg (60 serving) version in the pipeline soon tho.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Been trying to google extreme pro-6... and mostly software seems to be appearing lol!

You got the nutritional fact sheet for me doug? As I cant see it on your site!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think the new B&R blend tastes better than the old one...  Extreme has to be commended for switching things up as they could of like many other companies just leave things as they where, i believe the Pro-6 has the highest amount of protein per serving than any other blend out there i believe it is 85% but i am sure Extreme will correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Really looking forward to trying the new blended protein at the end of the month, when I run out of my current stock of Extreme protein. It helped me win the Tall Class NABBA Wales earlier this year, and I only ever use Extreme products, and yes that is because I am fortunate enough to be sponsored by Doug also. But, as they say, the proof is in the pudding, no BS or ar.e licking from me either. If it works, it works.


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I tried the banana Extreme Pro 6, it tastes really lovely.

This could be phycological but I felt energiesd throughout the day and just had a great workout.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like there are a few fans here, I can't wait to try the new Pro 6 but I'm going to wait untill I've used my current extreme protein tub!


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

Ordered some pro-6 today i think i have become an exteme products fanboy


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Would you recommend Extreme Pro-6 on a bulk or is it more for cutting?

Thanks

How


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi mate

Yes Fantastic product been using 3 weeks in a cutting phase to good effect. Can be used as part of a bulking diet also by adding carb sources like oatmeal to it.

R


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Howard said:


> Would you recommend Extreme Pro-6 on a bulk or is it more for cutting?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> How


Bulk or cut its a slow release protein so will be good before bed or perhaps in the morning to keep your protein levels up!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't believe in a "cut or a bulk", do you mean by that you want to gain lean mass, gain muscle and fat or your dropping fat and muscle or just trying to drop fat?

The diet should not alter that much between gaining size or losing fat.

A high protein content product like Pro-6 is an invaluable tool at any point in time due to its comprehensive amino acid content and low carb and fat content. If you insist on "bulking" and "cutting" phases the only aspect of your diet which should alter is the fat and carb content which ultimately decides if you "bulk" or "cut"

I believe its about allowing yourself to gain enough fat to allow you to train hard enough without getting so fat you don't look like a bodybuilder. You need to be able to lead the life you want without sacrificing everything for bodybuilding, by that I mean never eating out or having a treat/cheat and having a drink every now and then and cutting loose.

Protein is what allows your body to grow, its your ultimate slow release energy source, it stimulates matabolic reactions in the body that make your body function and keep you alive, it is a necessity for every hard training athlete in every sport but don't get confused by thinking it controls cutting and bulking.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Extreme said:


> I don't believe in a "cut or a bulk", do you mean by that you want to gain lean mass, gain muscle and fat or your dropping fat and muscle or just trying to drop fat?
> 
> The diet should not alter that much between gaining size or losing fat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for information extreme. My only reason for asking was it more for "cutting" was by the description "Due to Extreme Pro 6's time released properties it remains in your digestive system longer, taking up to 6 hours to digest while giving you a "full" feeling not associated with whey proteins, making it THE protein to use when dieting". I was just wondering if this "full" feeling was designed to make the Pro-6 aimed at someone "cutting".

I was thinking of using it through out the day to keep up levels of protein. Would you recommend the Extreme Pro-6 or Extreme Whey?

Thanks for you time and help

How


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Howard said:


> I was thinking of using it through out the day to keep up levels of protein. Would you recommend the Extreme Pro-6 or Extreme Whey?


Whey protein is going to be absorbed into the body quicker than the slow release protein, I can have a whey protein shake and it doesn't give me that full feeling more like a quick snack. So I would have a whey protien shake before breakfast in the morning to supplement my meal.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

dj2000uk said:


> Whey protein is going to be absorbed into the body quicker than the slow release protein, I can have a whey protein shake and it doesn't give me that full feeling more like a quick snack. So I would have a whey protien shake before breakfast in the morning to supplement my meal.


Ok that was my thinking thanks dj2000uk.


----------



## Hound-Dawg (May 11, 2009)

So why should i buy this over USN's 6 blend protein?? Just going from the label info, which i suppose i have to believe is true, the USN has dygestive enzimes, 15g glutamine per scoop, and 71g protein per 100g.

I dont get why all the hype about a protein powder. It's only a suppliment to a diet. Say i have 2 shakes a day. It's not like changing from USN to this will transform my body will it??

Hit me back..... am i wrong.

It's just it can be pretty hard to see the truth through the bs. All the UKmuscle guys seem to worship My protein, where as here Extreme seems to have a fan base. I'm just looking for some fact that would prove it would be benefitial to use a certain product rather than sponsored athletes bigging up their sponsors. Gimme facts and info, and i'll convert.

Cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

1. do you have digestive problems? If not why do you need digestive enzymes? Pre-biotics make more sence to me than pro-biotics, if you give your body an external supply of a substance which does the body's job for it the body has been shown to stop producing the means to do the job itself.

2. Pro-6 is higher in protein.

3. People like My Protein for 1 reason only, its cheap. They don't innovate or develop, they copy. If someone buys purely on price it is likely to be from them.

4. "Just going from the label info, which i suppose i have to believe", if thats the way you feel don't buy anything. If you don't think you can believe a company don't buy from them. I actually find that quite insulting.

5. Extreme Nutrition are the only UK company to have had University done studies testing that our products actually do bring about gains in performance. We did an 18 month long study on Build & Recover at Heriot Watt Uni in Edinburgh which showed an increase in VO2 max, muscularity, strength and lean body mass in competitive swimmers. Build & Recover and Extreme Protein shared the same protein sources until we changed the formula to become Pro-6 a few weeks ago.

6. Its only a supplement to a diet, that is true. I bet Jay Cutler, Dexter, Lee Priest etc all eat similar foods to you and those foods aren't making you an IFBB pro, true? Supplements are as important as food if you aren't eating exactly as you should/could be to build muscle. I mean would you rather have a can of tuna or a protein shake?

If you said tuna your physique just suffered due to the tuna having a poor amino acid profile.

I don't know enough about USN's protein but ours is made in the UK using as many UK raw materials as we can use. This may not mean much to some people who would rather buy chinese sourced raw materials from the bulk suppliers but it means a lot to us.


----------



## properjob1466867940 (May 22, 2008)

Good points Extreme. Back to an earlier topic, I haven't tried the choc B+R, but the new banana one tastes just as good as the old one.. And to be fair the old ones still tasted alot better than most other supplements i've tried


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hound-Dawg said:


> All the UKmuscle guys seem to worship My protein,


you could not be further from the truth mate and i MOD on UKM.....


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

PScarb said:


> you could not be further from the truth mate and i MOD on UKM.....


Well said PScarb. I'm on UKM and i certainly don't worship my protein nor do alot of people, especially the bigger and more experienced guys i would say(the likes of PScarb) .


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Hound-Dog, you make some valid points here it is very difficult to sort the wheat from the chaf in the area of supplements. Extreme has provided his view on possible reasons for the Extreme product being superior, this is a good thread. Like everyone else I make a judgement on all things based on the facts available at the time, you listen, think and then decide.

On a related but slightly off the wall tangent, the only thing I could add to this debate is that my own experience of Extreme Nutrition's customer service, which is exemplory, and an example of how provision of services to customers should be actioned; professionally, with a 'go the extra mile when necessary' attitude. (I dont work for them by the way..lol)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well guys, I came from a working class family, I was pretty good at school and left with qualifications which gave me the option of college, uni or work.

Due to coming from the background I did I wanted to work and earn some money, my folks could not have supported me thru further education and I wanted a car!

Whilst working I took up Ju Jitsu and studied it for a couple of years before switching to kick boxing and boxing along with some weights. I liked the changes in my body and decided I wanted to compete so ended up dropping the fight sports (now something I regret doing).

I worked in sales for 12 years before returning to college to do a crash course in Bio-Medical Sciences which then let me go straight in as a year 2 Pharmacology student. Whilst getting ready for college I started working for a supp company as their Scottish rep, the said company owner had massive drug (and truth) problems so by the time I was starting Uni I had to decide whether to break away and start myself as Extreme Nutrition or stick with my degree. You can guess what happened.

The reason I feel all this is relevant in this thread is that Extreme Nutrition are not like many of our rivals, Jo Fairbairn (my Mrs) works for the company too and she studied Pharmacology and Human Physiology at Wolverhampton, Jo now works on formulating and manufacture of the products. We don't copy other peoples formulas and go to contract manufacturers to see who can copy the formula off for the least money. We also like to try and develop products that have a science/medical backing like Liquid Fury has by using D-Mannitol as an ingredient.

Unlike most supplement companies in the UK we have our own manufacturing plant which allows us to control every last trace of raw materials that go into the products, not many rivals can lay claim to that.

Everyone at Extreme competes or has competed in bodybuilding, powerlifting, triathalon, rugby, hockey, martial arts and even wrestling! We coach a pro cycling team, an American Football team, rugby league team, bodybuilders, cage fighters, strong men and powerlifters on nutrition and training too at times so this industry is not just about making a living for us, it is our life.

I could spend my life on forums giving advice, promoting our products, or chatting about all things bodybuilding but I can't be @rsed with the others. Any forum with its biggest thread being "Stockings and Suspenders" has lost sight of the way in my eyes.

Musclechat is for my money one of the better forums with good questions, good answers and good guys on board and I'm happy to help who I can when I can. If you guys like what I have to say and choose to buy Extreme Nutrition products thats a double bonus for me and justifies Extreme helping keeping the forum alive with funding.


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

When i opened my shop the Extreme range was not really known by most of the guys who visited the shop however within the first three months of business Extreme has become our most popular brand ... Word has spread quickly that the products are not only effective and well formulated but also great tasting (an important factor for southern softies like myself)

i am not an Extreme sponsored athlete (becoz im too good looking) but use the products as they work for me ....

the top selling products in the shop are

1. Extreme Mass

2. Build and Recover

3. Pro - 6

4. Kr Evolution

despite my initial reservation i love the Liquid Fury after working out the dose that suits me .. i get awesome pumps .... :axe:


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

iv used pro peptides. the vanilla flavour is one of the best tasting supplements iv used.

im going to give pro 6 a try.

it looks like a good product


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Vanilla flavour Extreme Pro-6 and Extreme Whey are being worked on next week for release next month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Vanilla flavour Extreme Pro-6 and Extreme Whey are being worked on next week for release next month.


lovely always been asked for vanilla build and recover and vanilla protein, i thought you just didnt like vanilla

x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm actually a vanilla fan myself but its getting the taste right on the protein blend always eluded us till now, we think we've got it nailed this time tho and will have vanilla Pro-6, Extreme Whey and eventually B&R coming soon.

We've still got Balance to come too which I don't care if anyone buys bcos I'm making this one for me!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme said:


> We've still got Balance to come too which I don't care if anyone buys bcos I'm making this one for me!


so it is a supplement for old bald scottish men then


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It also contains fertiliser, we're planning a big advertising push in The Shire. Frodo and Samwise have worked closely with me on this one so it not only supports muscle growth but may increase the users height too.

You and Tom Blackman will be the first to get the samples Paul.


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

question for you extreme, why does the scoop for a tub of powder always seem to be halfway in the tub? lol

this isn't just yours but almost every powder i have tried, but seems the scoop hardly ever is just at the top and read to use.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

lol so true. as soon as i open one i go fishing for the scoop


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its to give you all a little excitement as you hunt it down, wondering "is there one actually in here?".

Its actually because as the tubs get transported around and shaken about the scoop works its way down the tub.


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

I always keep a spare scoop to use until I find the new buried one! Saves scattering protein around the kitchen !


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

Forgot to say my pro-6 came in a box with BSN labels , something you guys not telling us *wink* :tongue1:


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ravager1962 said:


> I always keep a spare scoop to use until I find the new buried one! Saves scattering protein around the kitchen !


me to:becky:

im a bit sad tho,

iv got the scoop from practically every supplement iv ever purchased


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have to add my bit,, without a doubt, the best tasting and best value for money supplements made.

The new revamped products have done something to me!! my strength has gone through the roof, and recovery is better.. taste is a good as ever..The new Mass is awesome... reall smoothie.. yes im a sponsored athlete of the Extreme team too.. only the best eh!!!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

what a great protien blend feel it workin im over 16stone atm and this protien is a great pre bed and after training. to give me slow actin protien and aminos 10 out of 10 will be on this for a long time keep up the good work dudes


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Darren, there should be a Vanilla flavour Pro-6 and Extreme Whey soon and a third funky flavour for the Mass.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

personally, i can't speak highly enough of Pro-6 and Extreme Whey. i'm consuming around 200g protein daily from these two sources and i have zero trouble with digestion issues which i strongly suspect i would using cheaper protein powders at this amount. i'm holding on to my muscle despite being very low on calories whilst doing silly amounts of cardio and training sometimes twice daily. All in all, both are great products in my opinion and of massive benefit to me.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wait till the new Mass comes, after the show you'll be slurping it down like a man possessed!

Vanilla Fudge and Vanilla Chocolate Fudge are 2 of the potential flavours being worked on this weekend.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the pro 6 choc banana waiting to try, looking forward to it. The flavours of pro 6 are very nice


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We've just fiddled with the Extreme Whey formula a little which has improved flavours further and we plan to do the same with the Pro-6.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Quite like the choc whey, not the biggest fan of the choc pro-6. Will give banana pro-6 a whirl once stock is about.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Just on my second tub of pro-6 this time summer strawberry tastier than the chocolate even though both very nice, doesnt seem to mix as well and leaves a bit of sugar?? stuck to the glass. But very happy also taking the kr evolution and can really feel and see the difference!


----------



## Lukerichardson (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been on the banana pro-6 for a couple of weeks and think it tastes great! Can't knock it at all. Going to be ordering again for sure!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've ordered some banana pro-6... see if its better then the chock. As the choc-6 as quite a strongish after taste. Got some strawberry extreme whey as well, wanna see if I like it. I tend to find most strawberry supplements hideous so avoid em like the plague. Hope I get proven wrong.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

BB are getting more and more delicate and fussy, who cares how it taste as long it does what suppose to do, as if getting more unnecessary chemicals down your throat were to be any pleasure


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just finishing my first ever protein shake 'Pro6' so although i have nothing to measure it up against I thought the taste was lovely .

Also ordered (and arrived yesterday) the Choc Extreme Whey and again has a really nice taste to it ...

BUT can somone please tell me the differene / benefits of these 2 ...

I have a small amount of Pro6 left so Im going to utilise that on 'the 1 before bed' then the Extreme Whey in the morning and post work out .... that sound about right ??


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gandy thats fine.

Might be worth having pro-6 pre workout too.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

no worrie dude i like the choc alot, will be trying out your new 1s is the build and recover the same as pro 6


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Build and recover contains carbohydrates, creatine, vitamins and minerals and also hmb.

Pro-6 is just protein, with a very small trace of carbohydrate if im not mistaken.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah i just checked it out i add my own carbs to my shakes pro 6 shake is 1 of the best tho no fault in it works 100 percent for me anyway lovin it


----------



## gandy1976 (Sep 2, 2010)

gandy1976 said:


> Just finishing my first ever protein shake 'Pro6' so although i have nothing to measure it up against I thought the taste was lovely .
> 
> Also ordered (and arrived yesterday) the Choc Extreme Whey and again has a really nice taste to it ...
> 
> ...


Oh and 2 KR Evo before and 2 KR Evo after training ....


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Extreme said:


> We wanted to bring it out in a comparable sized tub to Maximuscle Cyclone and CNP Pro Recover so people would see its much better value for money thanks to its formula, ingredients and cost.
> 
> There's a 4.5kg (60 serving) version in the pipeline soon tho.


Hi

I was wandering if there is any 4.5kg tubs available yet?


----------



## tizer (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been using pro-6 for about a year, think it is a great product, so sounds like good news if the nutrition is even better.

Has the price went up though? I used to order 8 at a time from monster supplements, 6 months ago it worked out at £26 a 2kg tub and is now £31 a tub with same quantity ordered. Seems like a bit of a price hike in 6 months, If i bought direct of extreme can i get it cheaper?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't remember exact prices without looking. Just go on their site and use mcd25, normally about the same price as most re-sellers.

Price of whey has gone up sharply of late though, across the board.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The price of whey as a raw material has doubled in the last 2 years so every company has had to increase prices and cut their profits, I know it's tough on you guys but its tough on all the legitimate manufacturers who are selling bona fide products too.


----------

